# Use modifier -59 with lab code



## aval123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Can someone please tell me how and when I can use modifier -59 in lab coding? I am struggling with this.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lvcanines (Apr 28, 2010)

*use of modifier 59 with lab tests.*

You would use modifier 59 when you have more than one DIFFERENT lab test  but they use the same CPT code, or if you have the same lab test with different types of specimens, such as serum and the same test on a body fluid where there is not a different code available for each of them. You would place modifier 59 on the additional tests not on the first. I use to work as a Medical Technologist and also have done lab billing for many years. I hope this helps.


----------



## aval123 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Use of modifier -59 in lab coding*

Thank you so much. It does help, but if you have a specific example I will appreciate it


----------



## mgheasley (Nov 1, 2012)

*Supporting Documentatiion*

HI, do you have a citation for the use of modifier 59 which you describe above>


----------

